# Stephen King's 'It' gets a reboot for theaters



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

From The Hollywood Reporter & Variety:
Stephen King's 'It',originally a 1990 ABC network miniseries,is getting a makeover for the big screen.
This will be a joint venture between Warner Bros.,Lin Pictures and Vertigo Entertainment.
WB has hired Dave Kajganich to write the script for the forthcoming film.
King's novel was set in the 1958 and 1985 timeframes.The film will be set in the present day.
No word of a release date at this time.

http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/hr/content_display/film/news/e3i25f8fdbe2f089f962de363afb40353b5

http://www.variety.com/article/VR1118001188.html?categoryid=13&cs=1&query=Stephen King's IT


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Cool.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

More proof Hollywood is continuing to run out of new ideas. Absolutely disgusting at how many remakes have come out in the past few years and it looks like the trend will continue.


----------



## elaclair (Jun 18, 2004)

I really worry about this one. "It" is a very long narrative that won't compress well in to the sweet spot of 132mins for the big screen. And, there's not a whole lot that could be removed without totally destroying the story. And that's besides the fact that Hollywood has pretty much trashed (from a book perspective) every Steven King story they've brought to bear.......


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I admit remakes seem to be on an upswing lately... but then again, most movies can be boiled down to common themes anyway... so even non-remakes are not really completely original in many cases.

That said, I'm not sure why "It" is something they even need to remake? The only really bad part about the TV movie was the ending... and that was pretty much Stephen King's fault since the book didn't have a good payoff in the end to me.

I'd much rather seem them adapt some other yet-to-be-adapted Stephen King story. It's not like he hasn't written a bajillion stories or anything!


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

elaclair said:


> I really worry about this one. "It" is a very long narrative that won't compress well in to the sweet spot of 132mins for the big screen. And, there's not a whole lot that could be removed without totally destroying the story. And that's besides the fact that Hollywood has pretty much trashed (from a book perspective) every Steven King story they've brought to bear.......


I agree it would be hard to condense it to a movie, but would still be interested in seeing how it's done. I don't necessarily have a problem with remaking a TV miniseries into a movie.

And while they have butchered a lot of King books, I wouldn't say they've trashed them all. Carrie, The Shining, The Green Mile, The Mist, Shawshank, The Dead Zone, Misery, and Stand By Me all come to mind as good representations.

I'm looking forward to eventually seeing the miniseries The Talisman. Of course, I've been waiting since the movie was first announced in 1985.


----------

